# Bands I wish I would have seen live



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just thinking, I would like to have seen The Pretenders live.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For me, maybe the Ramones, Sublime - with Bradley, Nirvana, VH - original members, BTO.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I missed out on seeing Led Zep (it was the year Plant's son died, and the tour got cancelled).

Oddly enough, I never saw Kiss live, even though I was a big fan early on.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

The Jam, John Coltrane, The Beatles


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have loved to see The Band.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Of the mega bands it would be the original lineup of Floyd and led zep. I did catch the page and plant tour so got a taste of that


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Would have loved to see: Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

When I was 12, my buddy and I wanted to go to Buffalo (bus tour)
to see sabbath. Parents wouldn't let us. Last tour prior to break up.
Seen them since. But not the same. Did catch Randy twice though.
Three times actually. With Quit Riot before Ozzy snagged him.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

snacker said:


> The Jam, John Coltrane, The Beatles


+1 on The Jam and The Beatles 

I would also add The Kinks, Small Faces and The Who (but all pre-1967!)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Deep Purple MkII
Gillan, Glover, Lord, Blackmore, Paice.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Jimi, Dire Straits, Bob Marley. I'd also love to have seen some of the old classical compositions conducted by their original writers. I wonder how much has been reinterpreted.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Would have loved to see: Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd.





zontar said:


> Deep Purple MkII
> Gillan, Glover, Lord, Blackmore, Paice.


Cream, The Who. The Beatles, no wait, saw them, twice.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> The Beatles, no wait, saw them, twice.


Definitely the Beatles! Short story.

In September of 1964, two friends of mine from affluent Families were making arrangements for all of us to go see the Beatles at Maple Leaf Gardens. The one young man's Father had incredible connections and got Golds for the Concert. The catch? I would have to pay for my own ticket which I think was around $5.00 to maybe $7.00. An astronomical sum to my Family as we basically farmed and lived off the land. I did everything I could to save up the money but I was about $2.00 short and had to decline the ticket. In a moment of generosity, the ticket was offerred to me for free by the one young lad's Father. I was elated and then immediately deflated when my Parents advised me that we can't accept charity. My first and last opportunity to see the Beatles vanquished. The bright side? My buddies and their girlfriends told me they really couldn't hear anything at the Concert because of the screaming. Lesson learned? Always pay your own way in Life.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Genesis in the early 70s (with Peter Gabriel).

Yes (early 70s as well).

Tommy Bolin (on a good night).


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Just thinking, I would like to have seen The Pretenders live.


I saw them in 1980-81 when their second album came out at the old cowplace at the CNE. A buddy and myself had really shitty seats but when the house lights went out we jumped over the boards and made our way the the front. Great show! James Honeyman Scott (RIP) was and is one of my favs. I recall Chrissie Hynde was pissed off at someone taking pics and whipped a tamborene at the guy. Good times!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Frank Zappa with the original Mothers of Invention. Did see him with the One Size Fits All crew.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

dylan
tom waits
tom petty
the hollies
the pretenders
blackie and the rodeo kings


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Hendrix was playing at the Liverpool Empire and tickets were 10/6 ($2 - 3 'ish), which I didn't have. I asked my mum to lend me the money and she asked me what I'd done with the paper route money I'd just got. Spent it, said I. Tough, said she!
I also had a chance to see Marley when I was living in Rotterdam but I'd already booked a flight back to the UK for that weekend.
They're two I regret the most.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess SRV would be one I would add to the "guitar player" list


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

My list of "Ones that I could have seen" is;

Rolling Stones - Some Girls Tour
Eric Clapton - not sure the tour but I think it was 1977 or 1978
Van Halen - 1978ish I think (I have seen them in later years though)

Bands I would have like to have seen;
Led Zep, Hendrix


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Willie Nelson, Alan Jackson and George Jones. I didn't catch them when they came to town for one reason or another.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll put in a word here for the Sugarmegs website/archive. It is a site where 3rd parties can upload their recordings of concerts for free distribution. Given that the site was started by Deadheads, the representation of jam-bands at the site, including all the various variations and spinoffs of the Dead, Phish, et al., is extensive. But there are also thousands of concerts from as far back as the early 60's that people have found sitting on a reel-to-reel in their basement, cleaned up, and uploaded. Some are AM-radio quality, but many are excellent (though still sub-CD) quality. Occasionally, you get drunk guys/gals yelling out stuff, but the mixes are decent for the most part. Files tend to be 30-45meg in size.

As for bands I would have like to have seen, that would include any of the various Todd Rundgren incarnations, though the one from the Nearly Human tour would have been good. Tangerine Dream would have been nice to see, and now that Tommy Ardolino is gone, I'm wishing I had seen NRBQ at some point, as well as Kaleidescope (the band David Lindley used to be in), and Jo Mama (the band that guitarist Danny Korchmar led for a while). Glad I got to see Muddy Waters, Miles Davis, Janis Joplin, the original Dead lineup, James Brown, Lenny Breau, and Weather Report with Jaco Pastorius, but there are so so many more, Still like to see the Flaming Lips at some point.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

how about the eagles ( hotel california tour) and the allman brothers with duane?


----------

